# Doctor Who ebooks



## charliehorse43 (Aug 29, 2010)

The BBC has 8 Doctor Who ebooks on there website. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/ebooks/index.shtml


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Wheeee! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

That's great! Nice to see "rare" titles like Lungbarrow and The Dying Days which are bleepin' expensive in paperback.


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

I wish they were in a format easier to get on our readers, but I'm enough of a Doctor Who nerd that I read Lungbarrow through their site. Well worth the read too! It ties together so many loose strings and provides answers while creating new questions. I love stuff like that.


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

Jay Bell said:


> I wish they were in a format easier to get on our readers, but I'm enough of a Doctor Who nerd that I read Lungbarrow through their site. Well worth the read too! It ties together so many loose strings and provides answers while creating new questions. I love stuff like that.


It's a pity they only have 3 available in PRC format. The way they format the printer friendly versions means they aren't the nicest of things to convert as there is quite a lot of stuff to remove to make them re-flow nicely. I'm giving 'The Well-Mannered War' a go to see how much work is involved.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

They are a pain to get ready for a reader, but thanks for the reminder those are there. I love Doctor Who past and present.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I see PDF and PDA versions available for the first one of these I looked at.  I understand my K3 can view PDF files though I've not tried it.  Can anyone offer advice (or a link) on whether the PDF or PDA version is more Kindle-friendly, and anything that can be done to make them more friendly to the Kindle?  Is it time for me finally to take the plunge on Calibre?

Added later....Aaak, it is worse than I thought, the other books are broken down into chapters.  Though if I understand right, these are in PRC format, and at least should work well on my Kindle if I download them?


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I see PDF and PDA versions available for the first one of these I looked at. I understand my K3 can view PDF files though I've not tried it. Can anyone offer advice (or a link) on whether the PDF or PDA version is more Kindle-friendly, and anything that can be done to make them more friendly to the Kindle? Is it time for me finally to take the plunge on Calibre?
> 
> Added later....Aaak, it is worse than I thought, the other books are broken down into chapters. Though if I understand right, these are in PRC format, and at least should work well on my Kindle if I download them?


3 of them are available as PRC files which will work fine on the Kindle (They are MobiPocket format PRC). The others are split into chapters and given as HTML files, with page numbers (very Kindle unfriendly).


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

It would be simple to compile the chapters into one HTML file, then convert via Calibre


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

TheSeagull said:


> It would be simple to compile the chapters into one HTML file, then convert via Calibre


Unfortunately that would leave the page numbers in place. Why did they include page numbers in an e-book?


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

Omega Point said:


> Unfortunately that would leave the page numbers in place. Why did they include page numbers in an e-book?


Manually remove them from the HTML...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Love it!  That's how I first fell in love with the characters and story.  I only discovered the show much later.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

As far I recall, the BBC put these e-books up several years ago (at least that's when I read them), before the Kindle or the Nook or the Kobo even existed, hence they are in the PDF and PRC formats that were common back then.


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

I've heard that the "Melody Malone" book from "Angels Take Manhattan" will actually be published. If that's so, I wonder if it will be an ebook as well as a print book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RobertLCollins said:


> I've heard that the "Melody Malone" book from "Angels Take Manhattan" will actually be published. If that's so, I wonder if it will be an ebook as well as a print book.


That would be cool. Like bow ties.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

CoraBuhlert said:


> As far I recall, the BBC put these e-books up several years ago (at least that's when I read them), before the Kindle or the Nook or the Kobo even existed, hence they are in the PDF and PRC formats that were common back then.


The BBC did release several. 8 if the first post is correct. But those were all classic Who if IIRC. Now a ton of ebooks with current Doctors and Companions are available as ebooks. They are all on my wish list to remind me. Most are reasonably priced, I just have a huge TBR pile.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

RobertLCollins said:


> I've heard that the "Melody Malone" book from "Angels Take Manhattan" will actually be published. If that's so, I wonder if it will be an ebook as well as a print book.




Also available in the UK: Doctor Who: The Angel's Kiss

Note: It's only 48 pages!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep.  I splurged for it and it was delivered today.   It'll be a nice quick read on our car ride tomorrow and then I can lend it to my son.


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

It'd be nice to see the whole back catalogue on the Kindle.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

sighdone said:


> It'd be nice to see the whole back catalogue on the Kindle.


I believe that is the goal.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Lots of Dr Who booky stuff here: http://www.telos.co.uk/


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

has just dropped down to $5.36.

If my research is correct this is the first novelization of a Doctor Who episode. Possibly the first Doctor Who novel printed. The story is based on the second episode.


----------

